# Smokey "Wolf Hybrid"



## Lozano

Here's some pictures of my Wolf Hybrid named Smokey


----------



## MarleysGirl

I cant see the pictures. Dont know if its just my computer, but they werent coming through.
EDIT: Nevermind I can see now. He is beautiful!


----------



## Lozano

hmm should be able to see the pictures now, if not plz let me know


----------



## dmurphy

Damn dude, beautiful dog. How old is he? He looks a bit like my pup Winston


----------



## Lozano

Thanks man, he just turned a year old


----------



## SMoore

I don't think there is any wolf in the dog but regardless he's beautiful and it's probably a good thing!

I love his coloring, almost looks like a bicolor GSD.


----------



## CarmeeKitty

Hmm, just looking at him, he doesn't look like a wolf hybrid, but that's okay.  Wild mixes have more of a potential to be dangerous anyway. Regardless, he is a beauty!


----------



## lizalots

I see a lot of GSD, too! I love it when they have the really light around their paws and a black body.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

What is he supposed to be hybrid of, looks like GSD. Very handsome dog indeed.


----------



## MissMutt

He looks a lot like a GSD/Presa mix that I knew. Pretty dog either way.


----------



## tirluc

i was thinking GSD/Akita mix...JMO


----------



## onthink

Handsome angel.


----------



## woofy

Can we see more pics? he looks like a black version of my bailey


----------



## 123fraggle

I'm still getting red x's


----------



## lovemygreys

Very pretty dog, though it's hard to believe there's any wolf in there. Not sure why folks would want a wolf hybrid anyway...but that's another thread.


----------



## nekomi

Agreed, he doesn't look to have any wolf in him, but he's an absolutely beautiful dog!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lozano

Here's some more pictures of him, he does look a little like a GSD but he doesn't have any in him at all, he is a Hybrid Wolf and Chow


----------



## KaPowStiletto

What kind of wolf?


----------



## SMoore

Although it doesn't matter what breed your dog is because he's beautiful that isn't a wolf or chow coat. Not to mention the ears are completely different from a wolf. 

Wolves also generally have smaller ears with lots of "fluff" in them. 

I'm willing to bet your dog is more then 90% German Shepherd you can see it in the coloring. Although it's not quite as common as the black/tan. I can see chow, maybe akita, but no wolf. Wolf mix will have longer thinner snout, close set eyes that aren't so round, overall rangier build. The ears/muzzle remind me more malamute maybe? I believe I saw a GSD/Mal that looked almost exactly like that.

Bicolor German Shepherds are probably my favorite coloring of the breed. They're stunning!

------

Young bicolored GSD:


----------



## nekomi

I agree with SMoore - I don't see any wolf in your dog, but that definitely doesn't make him any less beautiful or special.  I've worked with wolf hybrids and I'm pretty familiar with them, and even low-contents appear to be more "wolfy-looking" than your still very lovely dog. 

And I don't think you're lying, BTW - I just think you were likely misinformed by the breeder. Unfortunately (or fortunately?) most wolfdogs sold to the public are actually just various Husky and Shepherd mixes, touted as wolfdogs in order to get more profit.


----------



## SMoore

I didn't mean to sound to say that you were lying either. To be honest I think most of the "breeders" of hybrids don't even really know what kind of dogs they have! Someone probably came along and sold them a dog they called a wolf hybrid, they bred it and did the same thing and in the long run you have a pure bred heinz 57 which is perfectly fine and probably even better.

I was given a dog by some people who couldn't take care of him anymore. I was told he was a wolf hybrid and it almost kept me from taking him in but he was sweet and very gentle. After doing some research after getting him and the opinion of a few people although he might have very low content wolf it's not likely. To someone like me who didnt know any better I figured whatever they were told he is is probably correct!

My boy is most likely mal/shepherd or husky/shepherd. You dont see too many malamutes running around in Louisiana!










He is however the keeper of the Christmas tree


----------



## JessRU09

Lozano said:


> Here's some more pictures of him, he does look a little like a GSD but he doesn't have any in him at all, he is a Hybrid Wolf and Chow


Did you see his parents? Or are you going by what someone told you?

Not to jump down your throat or anything, but a lot of folks on here have a lot of experience with wolfdogs. And a lot of the time, people will sell "wolf hybrids", when they're really just husky/malamute/shepherd mixes. It's another back yard breeder tactic to make some extra money.

I think Nekomi and SMoore hit the nail on the head already, so I'll stop while I'm ahead!


----------



## Lozano

well i know you guys have alot more expirience with dogs then i do, but i can tell you for sure he is half Chow because his tounge has big purple spots on it, also recently i was reading about wolfs and their personalities and he fits all the descriptions, he is very aggresive towards other dogs, even my aunt's tiny little teacup chiwawua, he also is very aware of everything especialy scent because he can smell my freind that he doesn't like coming from way down the street and starts to bark, also i havnt gave him his rabies shot because they said wolf hybrids shouldnt get those because it will mess up his immune system or something, well anyways thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Pepper

Chow's aren't the only dogs with colored tongues.

And many wolf hybrids are not aggressive towards other dogs, but tend to stay away from them.

And every dog pretty much has a very accute sense of smell lol.

And usually it is illegal to not give a dog a rabies shot, it's required.

A vet would probably tell you he wasn't a hybrid also, since he doesn't have any characteristics.


----------



## MissMutt

Chows aren't the only breed that can have spots on their tongues. In fact, I think Shepherds sometimes do too.


----------



## Lozano

I feel like i dont even know who he is anymore  j/k


----------



## SMoore

Aw, well don't feel that way! Wolf hybrids don't make ideal pets so it's probably best that he isn't one. 

You should get him his rabies vaccine, especially if he is aggressive towards other dogs. Do you realize that if he were to bite/injure/hurt someone elses dog and the owners wanted proof of rabies and you didn't have it they could take your dog away? Your dog by law doesn't need a full round of shots but they DO need a rabies vaccine. 

I know here you can get $10 rabies shots at a low cost spay/neuter clinic as well as up at Petco on certain Sundays of the month.

Also as far as I know there isn't an issue with hybrids getting rabies. Some people claim that a rabies vaccine doesn't work for a hybrid but I doubt that's true because i can't see why it wouldn't.

He's a very beautiful dog and the fact that he might have shepherd in him is great. German Shepherds are for the most part easily trainable. Maybe you can work with him on his aggression towards other dogs and people? It would make him a happier pet and I believe training is the best way to bond with your dog. You learn a lot from them!


----------



## wabanafcr

MissMutt said:


> Chows aren't the only breed that can have spots on their tongues. In fact, I think Shepherds sometimes do too.


I have Flat-Coated Retrievers with spots on their tongues...there was an old wives' tale that the ones with dark pigment spots on their tongues were better workers...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

that's not a hybrid.

and wherever you read that bogus description of hybrid temperment should be shut down.

www.wolfpark.org

check their hybrid pages for ACTUAL info.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

He is a handsome dog!

But as others have said, he does not look wolf hybrid at all. It is also not a great idea to be off and saying here and there that he is a hybrid. They could be outlawed in certain places, or there could be an ordinance or fee for one. If you say it to the wrong person, they _could_ report you and you might have to be paying a hefty fine each month to keep him, even though he's not a wolf hybrid. Ya know?

He is very very cute though... his head screams Akita to me... hehe
Nessa


----------



## nikelodeon79

Actually, I think an Akita mix is more cool than a wolf hybrid, but then again I'm biased.  I have an Akita/GSD mix!!!

Many dogs have a high prey drive and have a tendency to be aggressive if not trained properly (Akitas and Huskies, for example). 

Anyway, your dog is positively beautiful!!!


----------



## JessRU09

Lozano said:


> well i know you guys have alot more expirience with dogs then i do, but i can tell you for sure he is half Chow because his tounge has big purple spots on it, also recently i was reading about wolfs and their personalities and he fits all the descriptions, he is very aggresive towards other dogs, even my aunt's tiny little teacup chiwawua, he also is very aware of everything especialy scent because he can smell my freind that he doesn't like coming from way down the street and starts to bark, also i havnt gave him his rabies shot because they said wolf hybrids shouldnt get those because it will mess up his immune system or something, well anyways thanks for the comments guys


As others mentioned, please get him a shot. I know pure wolves who have gotten this shot, and it's usually mandatory. You'll definitely want it to provide proof, in case he does get aggressive and bite another dog.

And as others mentioned... wolves are not naturally aggressive animals. It's a common myth that they are vicious. They are actually timid creatures.

Many towns also provide free rabies shots, you should look into their vaccination dates. PetCos and other chain stores also have low cost vaccinations.


----------



## woofy

Like everyone is saying , there is no wolf in him, trust me i thought my bailey was atleast low content wolf too, and did so much research and wrote to wolf experts and wolf hybrid experts and although bailyer has like 50% of the characteristics so do most dogs. Bailey has the curved canines, and he has the personality and a few other things but hes not hybrid. I dont know if this has been siad but where did u get him from? did u see parents? Ive seen CL people advertise wolf hybrids and when u see thim its a mutty mutt dog that is pitbull mixed with german sheperd on perpous which i think is stupid , and people mix them on perpous and pass them or try to, as wolf hybrids.

Also its true what everyone says, from what i learned from the research of hybrids they are not for everyone, AT ALL,they are a handful and need ALOT of patience and training which is very hard. 

Great looking dog u have in the end, gorgouse. Let me know if you want to see pics of my bailey, he is a white version of your dog


----------



## tirluc

Lozano said:


> ....also i havnt gave him his rabies shot because they said wolf hybrids shouldnt get those because it will mess up his immune system or something, well anyways thanks for the comments guys


that i think is misinformation....i was watching a documentary show a few yrs back and they were "rounding up wolves" and giving rabies vaccines to them as there had been an "outbreak" of rabies in the area and they were trying to bring it to a halt (they were also doing the same to alot of other animals as well)....i don't think wildlife activists/vets would have allowed it if it would cause problems w/ them....


----------



## Lozano

I have been doing some research on the GSD and Chow breeds and i noticed that GSD has a long snout and long pointed ears, while the Chow has short snout and very wide ears, and they both weigh the same when adult which is about 70-80 pounds, my dog has just turned a year old and he is well over 100 pounds, has no features of any of these breeds accept the Chow because he has a sort of short snout and a purple spotted tounge, now i dont know if the other half is a wolf or not but i know for sure it is not GSD, also when he was a couple months old we went to get him a collar and we ran into a guy that works at some timber wolf ranch and i asked him if a wolf hybrid should get a rabies shot and he told me that he wouldnt do it because a wolf has some kind of immune system that fights that and a rabies vaccine might cause that natural fighting system to break down and cause my dog health issues, so i dont wanna take the risk of harming my dogs health because he is very healthy right now


----------



## nikelodeon79

Lozano said:


> I have been doing some research on the GSD and Chow breeds and i noticed that GSD has a long snout and long pointed ears, while the Chow has short snout and very wide ears, and they both weigh the same when adult which is about 70-80 pounds, my dog has just turned a year old and he is well over 100 pounds, has no features of any of these breeds accept the Chow because he has a sort of short snout and a purple spotted tounge, now i dont know if the other half is a wolf or not but i know for sure it is not GSD,


Mixed dogs don't always show the qualities of one breed or the other. My mixed dog's father was a purebred Akita, and her mother was lab/GSD. She looks a lot like a GSD (especially in the ears) even though you would think she'd look more like an Akita, but you really never can predict what mixed dogs will look like.  They could look like a purebred, or they could be a mix of everything, not resembling any one breed in particular.

Also, dogs that are not professionally bred to standard often are heavier than they are supposed to be. Your dog could also have a multitude of breeds in him, not just two. 



> also when he was a couple months old we went to get him a collar and we ran into a guy that works at some timber wolf ranch and i asked him if a wolf hybrid should get a rabies shot and he told me that he wouldnt do it because a wolf has some kind of immune system that fights that and a rabies vaccine might cause that natural fighting system to break down and cause my dog health issues, so i dont wanna take the risk of harming my dogs health because he is very healthy right now


I understand you not wanting to harm your dog, but you are getting your information from "a guy... at some timber wolf ranch." (What exactly is a timber wolf ranch??) If I were you, I would ask your veterinarian or a wolf expert whose credentials you are certain of. Be careful who you ask, though, and check the laws in your state. There are a lot of bans cropping up on wolf hybrids. You may end up hoping your dog's not part wolf. (I wonder if there are any DNA tests out there that can identify wolf hybrids? It might be worthwhile just to get a DNA test to identify the other breeds in him).

Personally, I wouldn't trust the health of my dog to some random guy.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Rabies shots are considered effective or viable on hybrids as far as my understanding is concerned. 

What that means is that whether or not he has one is irrelevant from a legal standpoint. if he were to bite someone and if he is registered as a hybrid he will automatically be put to sleep.

If I were you, considering his stated aggression and the fact that as far as can be ascertained via photo he carries zero of the earmarks of a hybrid...I wouldn't be telling everyone that he is in fact a hybrid. I would just call him a mixed breed....because even if he is truly a hybrid he is still a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Lozano

thanks for the info, im going to be taking him to the vet soon and were going to figure everything out right there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

edit...rabies shots AREN'T viable....sorry for the typo...


----------



## spookydee

If your still really curious have you thought about dna testing your dog??? I am thinking of doing that to one of my mixes bc I cannot for the life of me figure out what breeds he is? They can test for most of the standard breeds and will be able to let you know what breeds your dog has. I see some chow in him from one of the pictures. You can always talk to your vet about that, and if your vet doesn't perform them there are some realiable ones online that can check.

oh and I forgot to add that in some states it is illigal to own even a hybrid wolf just to let you know...so I woudn't call him that unless your truly know. I have to agree with most of everyone that I don't see any wolf in him and alot of people will say they have wolf to make a bigger profit.


----------



## kpollard

I see Akita/Shepherd, personally..










An Akita Mix

And this guy is Akita/GSD










He is gorgeous though!


----------



## tirluc

just for the record, i had a GSD that was AKC reg from German/American lines and he weighed 125#....and i could have put probably another 5-10# on him and still had him in good shape....


----------



## nikelodeon79

kpollard said:


> I see Akita/Shepherd, personally..


My Akita/GSD mix (at 13 weeks old):









People have told me she looks like a wolf.


----------



## Willowy

Wow, he's very good-looking. I agree with everyone else; he doesn't look like a wolf hybrid to me, either. I see a lot of Akita in him ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Akita ). Plus, Akitas have a tendency to be dog-aggressive, and wolves are pretty timid (although they will kill and eat small animals, it's not the same as dog aggression). Akitas also can have black spots on their tongues (although he might have some Chow, too). Also, if you look at a wolf, their heads and faces are very different: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timber_wolf

Be careful who you talk about him with. If you go telling people you have a wolf hybrid who isn't vaccinated against rabies, you're going to attract a lot of the wrong kind of attention. I'd hate to hear that he was taken away by Animal Control because it's illegal to own wolves in your area, and/or euthanized because he wasn't vaccinated or licensed. Akitas are illegal in some places, too, but wild animals are much more likely to be illegal or at least heavily controlled (as it should be).


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I couldn't see all the pics last time. Last 2 remind me of Akita. Whatever he is, very stunning dog, IMO.


----------



## skookie

I definitely see akita for sure. What distinguished looking dog! lol. Handsome, handsome, handsome. GSD also, those eyes scream it.


----------



## xprojectx63x

i was woundering if you guys see any wolf in my dog i have seen both of his parents and his dad was to my knowledge 100% wolf. he was found in Montana as a week old puppy and nursed to health. i know he isnt full wolf and has malamute in him because his mom was 50/50. lemme know what you guys think. 

Thanks.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

xprojectx63x said:


> i was woundering if you guys see any wolf in my dog i have seen both of his parents and his dad was to my knowledge 100% wolf. he was found in Montana as a week old puppy and nursed to health. i know he isnt full wolf and has malamute in him because his mom was 50/50. lemme know what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks.


hes a hybrid as far as i can tellbut im not convinced hes high content.


----------



## nekomi

Definitely NOT high-content, but he looks like a wolfdog to me. He looks low-mid content to me.. my guess is that the "pure wolf" parent was probably a lower-content wolfdog like the mother. I don't see your dog resulting from a 100% x 50% cross. The black mask is a definite dog trait (usually from GSD or Elkhound) and in high-content animals, likely wouldn't have shown up. 

He is pretty broad through the forehead, and also a little bit different in body shape than many wolfdogs I've seen. He reminds me of the Elkhound/wolf mid-content I saw in rescue.

Do you have any photos of his tail, or photos of him standing up? Side profile of the face? Truthfully there's not really enough to go on here, other than giving you a quick guess.


----------



## trumpetjock

nekomi said:


> Definitely NOT high-content, but he looks like a wolfdog to me. He looks low-mid content to me.. my guess is that the "pure wolf" parent was probably a lower-content wolfdog like the mother. I don't see your dog resulting from a 100% x 50% cross. The black mask is a definite dog trait (usually from GSD or Elkhound) and in high-content animals, likely wouldn't have shown up.
> 
> He is pretty broad through the forehead, and also a little bit different in body shape than many wolfdogs I've seen. He reminds me of the Elkhound/wolf mid-content I saw in rescue.
> 
> Do you have any photos of his tail, or photos of him standing up? Side profile of the face? Truthfully there's not really enough to go on here, other than giving you a quick guess.



I see a ton of elkhound there, and a possible (I'm not convinced though) low content hybrid.

Does that mask look familiar?


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Sad...Another with "big bad wolf syndrome"...I have done extensive research & that is no "wolf hybrid"...Sorry.
Pretty dog however!


----------



## StarfishSaving

I thought Elkhound as soon as I saw the pics, honestly. I was surprised that Nekomi sees a wolfdog there. It looks all "doggie dog" to me but I will bow to someone with more experience/knowledge if she says she sees it!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I think I see a little wolf but by the shape of the ears and muzzle, not that much. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert at all and I've only met one wolfdog in my life!


----------



## nekomi

Yeah, looking at the pics again, he doesn't look as wolfy as I remembered. At most low-content, but then again, he does remind me of an Elkhound/wolf mix I saw in rescue. 

I think I may have misjudged though. Seeing the Elkhound pics is making me reconsider - admittedly I have not seen THAT many Elkhounds other than the Elkhound/wolf cross I mentioned.


----------



## trumpetjock

nekomi said:


> Yeah, looking at the pics again, he doesn't look as wolfy as I remembered. At most low-content, but then again, he does remind me of an Elkhound/wolf mix I saw in rescue.
> 
> I think I may have misjudged though. Seeing the Elkhound pics is making me reconsider - admittedly I have not seen THAT many Elkhounds other than the Elkhound/wolf cross I mentioned.


He looks very close to a lanky, young Rocky. Look at this comparison....










vs










and 










The ONLY thing I see that would lead me to believe any amount of wolf content is how rounded his ears are.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

the mask is waay more filled in on Rocky and the ears are different. very similar though


----------



## MoonStr80

kpollard said:


> I see Akita/Shepherd, personally..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Akita Mix
> 
> And this guy is Akita/GSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is gorgeous though!


I was going to say! I see Akita mix then a wolf Hybrid, but still a beautiful dog!


----------



## nekomi

For me, what's throwing me is the rounded ears, the angular lines of his leg and shoulder and the size and shape of the paws.

In the first photo he appears quite narrow (the one where he's laying down) but it may just be a function of that pose. In the others he looks considerably more stocky and MUCH less "wolfy".

I agree with Zim that the mask appears to be a modified Elkhound mask. Modified with what - I don't know. Could be wolf, could be agouti husky or something like that. I'm still going to go with possible low content, but my standard caveat of "I'm judging from only a photo" applies


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i still say possible wolf hybrid. but thats only going on looks. id have to see what he acts like before i made a final judgement


----------



## Kyllobernese

This is one of the Sled dogs at the Sled Dog Races I went to a couple of weeks ago. The people supposedly have a wolf that they are crossing with their Huskies. Does he look like he has wolf in him?


----------



## Deron_dog

I don't know, I'd say yes but then again I belived my friend who belived he bought a white Wolf Hybred dog, when it was just a white German Shepherd LMAO! Either way, he is beautiful, both the one posted before I'm seeing Elkhound there as well, and this one...beautiful


----------



## trumpetjock

nekomi said:


> For me, what's throwing me is the rounded ears, the angular lines of his leg and shoulder and the size and shape of the paws.
> 
> In the first photo he appears quite narrow (the one where he's laying down) but it may just be a function of that pose. In the others he looks considerably more stocky and MUCH less "wolfy".
> 
> I agree with Zim that the mask appears to be a modified Elkhound mask. Modified with what - I don't know. Could be wolf, could be agouti husky or something like that. I'm still going to go with possible low content, but my standard caveat of "I'm judging from only a photo" applies


Keep in mind that Rocky's mask is way deeper than the typical elkhound mask. Most have a mask closer to what that "hybrid" had or even lighter. It was the pattern of the mask that struck me as nearly identical.


----------



## JessieLove09

The OP's dog(the black one) looks just like my Tanner! But Tanner is a more fluffy.lol


----------



## Marsh Muppet

MissMutt said:


> Chows aren't the only breed that can have spots on their tongues. In fact, I think Shepherds sometimes do too.


I've seen a couple of purebred Labs with spotted tongues. Really handsome dog, but he looks more like Akita x GSD, to me.


----------



## JessieLove09

Marsh Muppet said:


> I've seen a couple of purebred Labs with spotted tongues. Really handsome dog, but he looks more like Akita x GSD, to me.


Alot of people think my dog is Akita x GSD......


----------



## GeoHusky

This is just how i see it, 

You've got a beautiful dog, you love the dog and the dog loves you, who cares what breed it is!! No one can proove anything so no point 'guessing' imo!

 x


----------



## vinya12

I would say defiantly Akita mix . Akitas can be aggressive to other dogs, (if not in the right hands) they are strong powerful dogs. He's lovely . I love the colour .
here is another Akita mix so you can see what i mean.


----------

